# Buckeye Lake Tournament Question



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I hear that there is a big Bass tournament on Buckeye this Saturday. Can someone tell me how many boats/Where they are launching from/What time are they launching? I am trying to decide weather I should fish it on Saturday or not.
Thanks!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i fished last year at the years first tournament.. ended up being 3 tournaments.. two from ns and one from leibs.. over 75 bass boats tournament fishing the same areas you wanna crappie fish... bobby n i are gonna try and get my boat out sunday if you wanna go then, we can try and set some panfish records

the only one i see for this year is

BUCKEYE OUTDOORS MARINE
4
th
Annual
Buckeye Lake Open!
Saturday April
6
th
, 201
3
Hosted by Buckeye Outdoors Marine
-
Hebron, Ohio
www.buckeyeoutdoorsmarine.net
& The American Bass Anglers Ohio Division
www.americanbassanglers.com
OVER 100% PAYBACK IN CASH & PRIZES!
1
ST
PLACE
$3,000.00
& PLAQUES
2
ND
PLACE
$1,400.00
& PLAQUES
3
RD
PLACE
$700.00
&
PLAQUES
4
TH
PLACE
$350.00
5
TH
PLACE
$200.00
6
TH
PLACE
$150.00
7
TH
PLACE $95.00
**DRAWING FOR A MINNKOTA MAX
XUM
70lb. TROLLING MOTOR**
(Above payout based on a full 75 boat field. 



but being an early tournament i but itll be close to full


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Sunday is probably not a great option either. Boat Boys is sponsoring a similar tournament the next day on Buckeye.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The tournament is full. They have 103 teams fishing it. I doubt your going to be able to get in this late. Call Ron at Buckeye outdoors and ask him, but I was told it is full.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sorry - I actually am not wanting to be in the tournament - I was just trying to decided if I was going to fish Buckeye or not on Saturday for crappie. Now I see why this thread was moved - It was more of a general question so I knew how crowded the lake was going to be and when they blasted off.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Derrick - Yeah - I might be able to meet up with you and Boby on Sunday - That sounds fun. I will give Boby a call Saturday.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well i dont see any problem going crappie fishing while a bass tourny is going on....the bass guys will be moving all over if you want a spot just wait a couple minutes and they will be gone

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Snyd
There's no reason you can't got crappie fish or bass fish or any other type of fishing you want to do. That's a big lake and you'd be surprised how few boats you'll see. The tournament guys don't own the lake, and 99% will be nice to the other "regular" fisherman that are out Saturday. I've fished tournaments for well over 25 years and never really worry about other fisherman. Just be respectful if you move to another place that they are fishing. They will be moving so give them a little time to move away before you anchor where they are at the time. With the nice weather they are calling for the lake will have LOTS of boaters out.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah - I was asking because I remember last year - I didn't know the tournament was going on and when I got to the lake it was a Zoo - Found out that the Buckeye Tournament was going on along with a couple others. I will probably head out anyway - Looks like rain coming in for Sunday.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Called Ron, 84 boats pre-registered as of now...are taking registrations at ramp since they moved launch to liebs.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh it will be a zoo! I am running a tournament Sunday for the Ohio State fishing team too. Last weekend I was crappie fishing and there was three tournaments going on and it was hard to even get a parking spot around 1pm. I will be crappie fishing after I launch the boats on Sunday. Buckeye is very very busy lately and will continue to be that way for the entire month of April. There must be 14-16 tournaments that I know of. Does not matter Buckeye is the best thing going right now. Not too crowded but I only got to fish about 60% of what I wanted last week due to the amount of fisherman.

Jami


----------

